
10 Breakthrough Technologies - syck
https://www.technologyreview.com/lists/technologies/2018/
======
ggm
I knew a guy 20 years back whose girlfriend was working in battery chemistry
at an Australian university. I had a nice time talking to her, but I remember
thinking "wow.. this is so far off relevant to a real-world problem" ..did I
get that wrong!

That experience, of what actually is, or is not the breakthrough technology
moment, Its gold. I think some people have it: can spot it when they see it. I
think I'm breakthrough-blind.

